# ACS Document checklist



## nick2712 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi.
In the ACS Document Checklist they say that the checklist should include
a. Birth certificate or Passport
b. Degree
c. Transcript
d. References
e. RPL (if applying for RPL)

I wanted to ask if I need to submit my resume as well. I have all the remaining documents ready with me. Please let me know at the earliest possible so that I an proceed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shahim (Jan 6, 2011)

I think they need your 10th & 12th certificate also... just make sure of this..


----------



## nick2712 (Aug 15, 2012)

shahim said:


> I think they need your 10th & 12th certificate also... just make sure of this..


Hi,
I think that won't be necessary as when you are submitting your degree then it is taken that you have qualified tenth and twelfth. Moreover i didn't find it anywhere written.

*I only want to know if I need to submit my resume as well.*


----------



## shahim (Jan 6, 2011)

no you do not need to submit your resume...
Basically you have document all your experiences, get the notarized, and then send them scanned copies.

But do select the occupation code that is most similar to your work experience, otherwise you might not get any nominated experience.


----------



## nick2712 (Aug 15, 2012)

shahim said:


> no you do not need to submit your resume...
> Basically you have document all your experiences, get the notarized, and then send them scanned copies.
> 
> But do select the occupation code that is most similar to your work experience, otherwise you might not get any nominated experience.


Thanks Shahim.


----------

